# Japanese neighbor (in the states)



## rediamond

Hello, 

I live in the states (I am British/American citizen), and my new neighbors (who are Japanese) came to my house to give us a gift (origami, chopsticks, etc...). I was not at home, so my husband accepted the gift, and he attempted to converse with the neighbors (hubby does not remember any Japanese and my neighbors do not know a lot of English words). Anyway, what should I give them? Is their gift letting me know that they would like to be friends? 

My neighbor's husband works, and she (wife) stays at home with their child. I have lived in several countries, and I know how it feels to be in a foreign country and not be around people you can converse with--especially the first month of arriving. Even though I only remember a few Japanese phrases, should I try to show the wife around (her husband works and she is at home)? Or, is this being too pushy? 

I miss the Japanese cuisine, and I hope she can show me how to prepare some of the Japanese dishes (after we get use to each other and are on friendly terms). Can someone please assist me, with the aforementioned questions? 

I will study my English to Japanese, while I wait for your helpful suggestions. 

Rediamond


----------

